# Pamācības >  PCB projektēšanas principi.

## GTC

Šo topiku izveidoju, lai šeit pieredzējušākie dalītos ar info, linkiem, par teorētiskām lietām, un vispārpieņemtajiem (pareizajiem) PCB projektēšanas principiem.
Es pats nēesmu ne profesionālis, ne teorētiķis, tādēļ personīgi man ir interesanta šī lieta. 
Esmu izgatavojis ļoti daudz PCB, pamatā jau pēc gataviem (citu izstrādātiem) PCB projektiem. Ir gadījies arī pašam ko uzprojektēt, bet tas tika darīts vadoties no ērtākas detaļu izvietošanas, un to savienošanas. Izrietot no PCB projektēšanas pareizības, iespējams uzprojektēju (izvietoju detaļas, savienojumu un celiņu attiecības) ko nepareizu, jo toreiz pirms n-tajiem gadiem par projektēšanas pareizības principiem pat neaizdomājos.

----------


## Delfins

Atkarīgs arī no shēmas ko taisa.. kā saka, lai blakusceliņš netraucētu citam "modulim".

Piemēram prakstiski visās onboard-audio mātesplatēs izdala trokšņus, ja procesors tiek nosogots (kaut vai tiek pavilkts "logs")   ::

----------


## Epis

Šitā PCB projektēšana >100Mhz ir riktīgs murgs tur tie faktori ir tik daudz kad grūti kautko saprast un liekās kad vispār nekas neies pēc tām pamācībām. 
Man vienā Forumā mācija kad priekš manas FPGA man vaig plati ar >14 līmeņiem kā minimums   ::  Lai plate izietu Eiropas standartus, bez papildus Enkranēšanas, bet nu tākā man tā plate savām vajadzībā lai tikai mikreni pie dzīvības dabūtu tad ar 2 līmeņiem iesākumā pietiek, bet draugs jau testēja un kad mikrenei blakus bīj elektromotors tad viņa gļukot sāka (Soļu motors ražo daudz trokšņus), bet pabīdot plati tālāk no mtora problēma tika atrasināta  ::

----------


## Velko

Manuprāt visi šie Eiropas standarti un ROHS ir pie kājas, kamēr tava plate normāli strādā. Tam visam ir nozīme, tikai ja plates taisa rūpnieciskos apjomos.

----------


## abidox

> Manuprāt visi šie Eiropas standarti un ROHS ir pie kājas, kamēr tava plate normāli strādā. Tam visam ir nozīme, tikai ja plates taisa rūpnieciskos apjomos.


 
nu ROHS - tas vispār ir pūstošo kapitālistu stulbuma kalngals tāpat, kā CE u.c. iekārtu korpusus "izdaiļojošās" uzlīmes - kār aiz P**tiem tos ROH(S)- istus un visus pārējos industrījas gremdētājus.

Par ROHS - piekrītu ka svins ir kaitīgs, bet ne tik kaiīgs lai noindētos no lodalvas (ja būtu tik indīgs, tad sen jau 90% šī foruma lietotāju būtu kedas pret sauli nolikuši) saprotu, ka indīgs būtu tad ja nevedinātā telpā kādus 10 kārtīgus lodāmurus ar lieliem alvas daudzumiem laistu un to visu kāds elpotu.

P.S. viss ir inde - tikai deva atšķirās!!!

----------


## Slowmo

Šeit jau droši vien ne tik daudz, cik šo kaitīgo vielu ir vienā aparātā vai čipā, bet gan, cik tonnas kaitīgo vielu nonāk dabā, ja iekārta tiek masveidā ražota.

----------


## jeecha

Ar svinu un paaris citaam vielaam ko regulee RoHS nav tik vienkaarshi kaa tvaiku elposhana.
Muusdienaas elektronika "noveco" ljoti aatri - tipisku elektronisko ieriici palieto gadus piecus un tad nomaina ar jaunaako un glaunaako modeli. Atsevishkjas lietas tiek mainiitas veel biezhaak - katram tachu ir kaads pazinja kas mobilos telefonus maina biezhaak nekaa zekjes.
Tad nu visas shiis vecaas nevienam nevajadziigaas elektronikas tonnas kautkur ir jaanobaazh. Lielaakaa dalja no taas tiek nevis paarstraadaata bet nonaak izgaaztuvees vai aizvesta "paarstraadei" uz nabadziigajaam valstiim (kas praksee ir nevis paarstraade bet arii izgaaztuves, vienkaarshi kautkur prom no civilizaacijas). Un pasaulee leenaam celjas elektronikas atkritumu (muusu valodnieki laikam tam piemeeroja terminu e-gruzhi) kalni. Un no shiem kalniem apkaarteejaa videe leenaam izdalaas smago metaalu un citu iipashi kaitiigu vielu tonnas.

P.S. Dazhos eksemplaaros taisiita hobijista ieriice protams nevienam neko ljaunu nenodariis. Bet ja gribeesi eiropaa tirgot savu razhojumu tad diemzheel naaksies iziet ne tikai RoHS bet arii kaudzi citu sertifikaaciju (piemeeram elektromagneetisko trauceejumu).
P.P.S. Par vispaarpienjemtiem PCB projekteeshanas principiem googlee var atrast diezgan daudz rakstus. Analogo iekaartu projekteeshanas principi ir palikushi diezgan nemainiigi kopsh aizveesturiskiem laikiem. Ciparu iekaartaam laika gaitaa mainoties darba frekvenceem un trauceejumu ierobezhojumiem paliekot striktaakiem arii principi ir gaajushi liidzi. Shaadas taadas korekcijas principos ir ieviesushas arii izmainjas plashu razhoshanas tehnologjijaa - piemeeram kaadreiz plashi lietoja ruutainus vara laukumus, jo taa vareeja ieekonomeet materiaalus elektroliizes procesaa. Muusdienaas to vairs nedara jo arii elektroliizes procesaa platei lieto maskas.

----------


## JDat

JA atgriežamies pie tēmas. Par trasēšanu. Mans kolēģis sastapās ar USB trasēšanas problēmām. Pie megaherciem bija tāda lieta ka vadiem nevajadzētu locīties ar 90 grādu leņķi. Vajadzēja locīties ar 45 grādiem vai (ideālā gadījumā) bez locījumiem (zīmēšana ar roku vai tml) lai vadiņš met slaidu loku. Vēl bija tāda lieta, ka USB vadiem (D+ un D-) jāiet pilnīgi blakus, jo tas ir diferenciālais signāls. Vēl bija jēdziens par "viena vijuma spoles likumu". Nesapratu precīzi par ko gudrie onkuļi runāja, bet tas bija saistīts ar pareizu zemējumu izvilkšanu.

----------


## abidox

> Ar svinu un paaris citaam vielaam ko regulee RoHS nav tik vienkaarshi kaa tvaiku elposhana.
> Muusdienaas elektronika "noveco" ljoti aatri - tipisku elektronisko ieriici palieto gadus piecus un tad nomaina ar jaunaako un glaunaako modeli. Atsevishkjas lietas tiek mainiitas veel biezhaak - katram tachu ir kaads pazinja kas mobilos telefonus maina biezhaak nekaa zekjes.
> Tad nu visas shiis vecaas nevienam nevajadziigaas elektronikas tonnas kautkur ir jaanobaazh. Lielaakaa dalja no taas tiek nevis paarstraadaata bet nonaak izgaaztuvees vai aizvesta "paarstraadei" uz nabadziigajaam valstiim (kas praksee ir nevis paarstraade bet arii izgaaztuves, vienkaarshi kautkur prom no civilizaacijas). Un pasaulee leenaam celjas elektronikas atkritumu (muusu valodnieki laikam tam piemeeroja terminu e-gruzhi) kalni. Un no shiem kalniem apkaarteejaa videe leenaam izdalaas smago metaalu un citu iipashi kaitiigu vielu tonnas.
> 
> P.S. Dazhos eksemplaaros taisiita hobijista ieriice protams nevienam neko ljaunu nenodariis. Bet ja gribeesi eiropaa tirgot savu razhojumu tad diemzheel naaksies iziet ne tikai RoHS bet arii kaudzi citu sertifikaaciju (piemeeram elektromagneetisko trauceejumu).
> P.P.S. Par vispaarpienjemtiem PCB projekteeshanas principiem googlee var atrast diezgan daudz rakstus. Analogo iekaartu projekteeshanas principi ir palikushi diezgan nemainiigi kopsh aizveesturiskiem laikiem. Ciparu iekaartaam laika gaitaa mainoties darba frekvenceem un trauceejumu ierobezhojumiem paliekot striktaakiem arii principi ir gaajushi liidzi. Shaadas taadas korekcijas principos ir ieviesushas arii izmainjas plashu razhoshanas tehnologjijaa - piemeeram kaadreiz plashi lietoja ruutainus vara laukumus, jo taa vareeja ieekonomeet materiaalus elektroliizes procesaa. Muusdienaas to vairs nedara jo arii elektroliizes procesaa platei lieto maskas.


 
par elektromagnētiskaijiem traucējumiem gan nevajadzētu uztraukties, jo kompis ar AMD duron 1,6GHZ pat SAZEMETS blakusistabā tāaāāāādus traucējumus rada, ka maz neliekas, tāpat arī neskaitāmie mūzikas centri un kurnuvēl ziepjutrauki maģīši ar radio - kur te vel trakāk var būt

praksē ir pierādījies, ka visi tie sertifikāti ir tikai papīrs (papīrs pacieš daudzko!) un reālas jēgas no viņiem nav.

tas ir tāpat, kā piemēram liekot braukšanas eksāmenu - nevari nolikt  staigā kājām, bet ir vēlviens variants: nevari nolikt + $$$ = OK, tiesības rokā.

ja tā objektīvi visi tie sertifikāti tikpat nenodrošina kvalitāti un atbilstību normām, jo kas nu kuram šķiet norma - man piemēram nešķiet normāli, ka 2m no CRT monitora stāvošs mobīlais telefons rada traucējumus moni, vai pat citreiz ir redzēts, ka 3+ m attālumā no TV (video režīmā) notiek tas pats - tad jautājums, kā tad tāds TV var vispār būt atbilstošs prasībām, vai arī piemēram klausoties rdžiņu ieslēdzu DVD un rādžiņš sāk tāā dziedāt (DVD vainīgais -  impulsu baroklis)

reāli tie, kas tās prasības izdomāja bija cilveki, kuriem labi maksāja par to lai viņi dara nevis, kā būtu labā, bet gan kā liek pēc principa: "uzraksti, ka esi idiots un nopublicē to TV un es tev par to maksāšu 5 000 000 LS" un tā čakarēšanās ar papīriem - konkurences lieta = negribēs tevi laist tirgū neiziesi pārbaudi pat ar ideāli uzbūvētu iekārtu, gribēs laist tirgū - iedos sertifikātu pat nepārbaudot.

Vot tā tā pasaulīte ir uzbūvēta (it sevišķi eiropā) ja kādam tas ROHS u.c. brīnumi nenestu lielu $$$$$$ tad tāda nebūtu kautvai tur radioktīvie materiāli būtu uzlodēti.

protams piekrītu - daba ir jāsaudzē jo jau mūsu bērniem  var aptrūkties skābekļa, tīra ūdens un citu svarīgu resursu, bet diemžēl tiem naudas rausējiem tas nerūp - kautgan minētie draudi attiecas arī uz viņu bērniem. piemēram Latvījā vara izzog valsti - it sevišķi zcūko mežus un to dara arī privātie. Nesen pat redzēju,  kā sirmgalvji brauc mežā ceļu rādīt ceļa ardītājam traktoram. Itkā skaitoties, ka ugunsgrēka gadījumā tas neļaujot ugunij iet tālāk, XY...ki uguns pa zariem aiziet, kur tai vajag un viss. toties kad vajag pažarniekiem piebraukt un nodzēst, tad pateicoties izārdītajiem ceļiem viņi netiek klāt kur vajag. - ar tādu attieksmi jau ēc gadiem 20-30 būs jālieto skābekļa maskas lai varētu elpot, mežu vietā būs ceļojošās kāpas (ļoti bīstama un postoša parādība-reiz Latvijā jau piedzīvota)

Labi iebraucu offtopikā (kautgan varētu vēl ļoti daudz uzrakstīt), bet nu ko darīt - gribās vecumdienas sagaidīt nepiedirstā un skaistā vidē un gribās arī lai bērniem kas paliek

----------


## JDat

Ar RoHS jāsadzīvo, ne ko nepadarīsi. Tur kur varu, pērku pa dārgo (15 Ls/Kg) un lietoju alvu ar svinu un lodēju. Nav jau tā ka jābūt RoHS un ne kam citam, vienkārši ja satur kaitīgās vielas (Lasīt, neatbilst RoHS direktīvām), tad jāmaksā bargie nodokļi par importēšanu Eiropas savienībā.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Šitā PCB projektēšana >100Mhz ir riktīgs murgs tur tie faktori ir tik daudz kad grūti kautko saprast un liekās kad vispār nekas neies pēc tām pamācībām.""

Vispār jau nu nav nemaz tik traki. Tikai tur eksistē apmēram pusducis ļoti forši modelēšanas rīki (meklē programmu bunduli Maxwell) un tad arī viss strādā.

----------


## GTC

> RE:""Šitā PCB projektēšana >100Mhz ir riktīgs murgs tur tie faktori ir tik daudz kad grūti kautko saprast un liekās kad vispār nekas neies pēc tām pamācībām.""
> 
> Vispār jau nu nav nemaz tik traki. Tikai tur eksistē apmēram pusducis ļoti forši modelēšanas rīki (meklē programmu bunduli Maxwell) un tad arī viss strādā.


 Par to Maxwell bundli, lūdzu mazliet konkrētāk, vismaz precīzāk definēt nosaukumu (vai kādai progai tas ir paredzēts), lai ir skaidrība, ko mātei Googlei prasītu.

G.

----------


## guguce

http://engineering-software.web.cern...22&p_type=list 
http://www.filetransit.com/freeware....nce_Calculator 
http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/easoftsim.htm

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Par to Maxwell bundli, lūdzu mazliet konkrētāk, vismaz precīzāk definēt nosaukumu (vai kādai progai tas ir paredzēts), lai ir skaidrība, ko mātei Googlei prasītu.""
http://powerelectronics.com/news/power_ ... ases_free/

----------

